# Toll costs



## Susib (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi has anyone recently done calais to Malaga road trip and if so, how much does it cost for the tolls please? 
Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Susib said:


> Hi has anyone recently done calais to Malaga road trip and if so, how much does it cost for the tolls please?
> Thanks.


put your route in here Rutas ViaMichelin : Mapas y cómo llegar para Espana y Europa.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I did it but studiously avoided the tolls. The roads I chose were far more interesting and scenic...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The only toll road we used was R4 (AP4) between the outer ring of Madrid and the A4 to avoid going via all the congested bit past Aranjuez. Can't remember how much but was well worth it. We have made the journey 6 times and it has always been good apart for the first time when it rained continuously from when we set off in UK until we got down to Bayonne.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

It's funny how sometimes avoiding the tolls roads the roads are just as good whereas in other places they are diabolical. Portugal is a place in particular. Set the sat nav to avoid toll roads and the roads are horrendous.


----------



## Susib (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for the replies people


----------

